
Marijuana smoking and markers of testicular function among men - DyslexicAtheist
https://academic.oup.com/humrep/advance-article/doi/10.1093/humrep/dez002/5307080
======
DyslexicAtheist
see also current headlines from MSM:

[https://news.sky.com/story/smoking-cannabis-linked-to-
higher...](https://news.sky.com/story/smoking-cannabis-linked-to-higher-sperm-
counts-in-surprising-study-11629576)

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-06/cannabis-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-06/cannabis-
smoking-associated-with-higher-sperm-count-study-finds)

